# What are the cm conversions for over 15hh high?



## Gingernags (14 November 2006)

Just a quickie instead of working it out!  I know mine is 153 as 15hh...

Ta!


----------



## hati (14 November 2006)

15.1 = 155cm
15.2hh = 158cm
15.3hh = 160/1cm
16hh = 163cm
16.1 = 165cm
16.2hh = 168cm
16.3hh = 170cm
These are very rough approximations!


----------



## Gingernags (14 November 2006)

Thank you, was just about to get the calculator out!!!

Right, that helps....  back to stallion search


----------

